# attracted to a certain "look"..



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I cant help it, its a rather odd feeling, but I seem to contradict my own original ideas of what I find physically attractive. I suddenly cant help but feel attracted to a guys of a certain physique. Messy dark hair, brown eyes, tall, a bit stocky. I always thought I'd go for athletic blue-eyed types. Do you think were genetically programmed to be attracted to certain features. 
heres what I mean, out of celebs, that guy from into the wild









another actor ryan reynolds









and couple of my guy friends that I had crushes on


















its pretty strange to me.. hmmm...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL they really do look similar. The one in the last pic is very attractive!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There's nothing odd about being attracted to a certain "type". Sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## taglog7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey how did you get a pic of me.
JK
I dont really go for a type but i certainly do have standards.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think most people have a certain feature they are attracted to and sometimes multiple certain features and/or different features mixed up in different ways. And then there are the few who say they have no preference for looks. I think most of it is inbred in your brain chemistries or something. Like its something you can't help.

Anyway, not that it matters but I agree with this :yes :



Lisa said:


> The one in the last pic is very attractive!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yeahhh nothing's wrong with that. you can't expect to be attracted to every type of guy. although i have a type too i don't usually find other kind of guys unattractive, they are just not the type i would be initially physically attracted to (but that may change if i knew their personality).

i notice some people tend to feel guilty about not finding certain body types attractive (e.g. overweight) or certain races. i don't think anyone should feel guilty about not finding certain people attractive, you can't help it, and unless you judge that person negatively based on their looks then there isn't anything wrong with finding some unattractive and others attractive. :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yea its normal. what i like is petite, slim, long dark straight hair and pale skin but i wouldnt restrict myself to these features. its just what ive found attractive since i was in high school


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nubly said:


> yea its normal. what i like is *petite, slim, long dark straight hair and pale skin* but i wouldnt restrict myself to these features. its just what ive found attractive since i was in high school


that sounds like me!
except that my face isn't very attractive. 

generally the type of guys i like have stayed the same although sometimes if i meet a guy who looks different then usual and i end up really liking his personality, afterwards i'll start to be attracted to that type of guy (this happened when i had a minor crush on a redhead and afterwards i would be more attracted to redhead guys, for example).


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a sucker for the women who have the girl next door look and brunettes.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > yea its normal. what i like is *petite, slim, long dark straight hair and pale skin* but i wouldnt restrict myself to these features. its just what ive found attractive since i was in high school
> ...


really? how *you* doin'?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I would die for *THAT* look


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love brown eyes on a girl :mushy


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

good thing to know I'm not the only one..lol
yeah, the guy in the last picture is cute, but we have nothing in common and hes a bit immature for my taste. :sus


----------



## queequag (May 4, 2008)

Strangely enough I seem to be un-attracted to really good looking men. Other girls who point out a hot guy or hot celebrity.. I find I just don't feel anything. I tend to be attracted to unique-looking people, who may not be conventionally good looking but show a lot of character. For example... I think Paul Giamatti looks great. (If you've ever read Daniel Clowe's Ugly Girls, you'll know what I mean.)

Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

For me, I don't really care that much for looks. Even if I find someone to be pretty, I can easily habituate to how someone looks and then it just seems "normal". It's kind of hard to explain, but looks are like pixie sticks and I'm more interested in a healthy meal.

Case in point, I met someone online just recently. She's pretty, but it's not like I was going ga-ga or anything. But since interacting with her and chatting for extended amount of time now, she's becoming very, VERY attractive. She's just so awesome! This sort of thing means sooooo much more to me than looks.

So I can't relate to wanting a certain look. I've never really noticed any sort of "type" I like.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

queequag said:


> Strangely enough I seem to be un-attracted to really good looking men. Other girls who point out a hot guy or hot celebrity.. I find I just don't feel anything. I tend to be attracted to unique-looking people, who may not be conventionally good looking but show a lot of character. For example... I think Paul Giamatti looks great. (If you've ever read Daniel Clowe's Ugly Girls, you'll know what I mean.)
> 
> Does anyone else feel the same way?


I can relate to this, especially the character part. I like unique people who are comfortable in who they are and unashamed of it. I can't emphasize enough how much more important that is to me than how someone looks.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

queequag said:


> Strangely enough I seem to be un-attracted to really good looking men. Other girls who point out a hot guy or hot celebrity.. I find I just don't feel anything. I tend to be attracted to unique-looking people, who may not be conventionally good looking but show a lot of character. For example... I think Paul Giamatti looks great. (If you've ever read Daniel Clowe's Ugly Girls, you'll know what I mean.)
> 
> Does anyone else feel the same way?


yes, i know EXACTLY what you mean. and i have read clowes' ugly girls (love his comics),
it's basically the same for me. a lot of celebrities that girls tend to go crazy over, i don't find that attractive. i don't find most male models attractive either. for a while i thought i was a lesbian (_not that there's anything wrong with it!_ harhar) beacuse of that but it was really because i hadn't met enough guys.
probably why i don't find a lot of those higher rated guys on hotornot that attractive.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I think there's nothing special about being physically attractive to a certain look. We all prefer diffrent kinds of guys, and that's good I suppose. Because if we all liked the same type of guys there would be waaaaay too much competition than it already is.

Also, maybe it's just me that has a much different taste in guys than you do but I don't find any of those men really attractive. I prefers guys that are not too skinny, preferably with blonde hair (light or dark doesn't matter), a little dorky about a hobby or interest they have (preferably sports or music as myself), and sometimes I also finding myself thinking that black guys are kinda hot.

Yeah, I'm weird!


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I really like dark haired, tanned, dark eyes or blue eyes...

Complete opposite of myself besides the blue eyes part...


----------



## queequag (May 4, 2008)

"For me, I don't really care that much for looks. Even if I find someone to be pretty, I can easily habituate to how someone looks and then it just seems "normal". It's kind of hard to explain, but looks are like pixie sticks and I'm more interested in a healthy meal.

Case in point, I met someone online just recently. She's pretty, but it's not like I was going ga-ga or anything. But since interacting with her and chatting for extended amount of time now, she's becoming very, VERY attractive. She's just so awesome! This sort of thing means sooooo much more to me than looks.

So I can't relate to wanting a certain look. I've never really noticed any sort of "type" I like."


I'm really glad to hear a guy say that. I've always felt the same way, but assumed that everyone else focused on physical attraction as the main initiative rather than personality. Thats because I see a lot of people start dating right after they first meet... because they both think the other person is hot. How depressing.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

queequag said:


> I'm really glad to hear a guy say that. I've always felt the same way, but assumed that everyone else focused on physical attraction as the main initiative rather than personality. Thats because I see a lot of people start dating right after they first meet... because they both think the other person is hot. How depressing.


Yeah, I know. It baffles me how people can become so attracted based on the very first thing they notice, looks (and then seemingly disregard EVERYTHING else).

A girl could look beyond gorgeous, and if her personality was something I didn't like, I would have NO attraction for her.

I think we're a minority though. It seems like other people will want to "date" based on the tiniest set of information about a person (looks).


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

I'm attracted to women with dark hair, but personality is much more important. I could never fall in love with a beautiful girl if I didn't like her personality.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Haha I was a little freaked out because the actor in the film "into the wild" looks quite a bit like me. I shave though, which is the crux of the 'scuffy look'. Let's hope this look ushers in a new era of hairiness, I am about tired of waxed actors being in vogue! :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

One question: is the woman in the third picture you?

...because, if she is ....I happen to know that some believe that people tend to be attracted to people who look similar to them. (Of course, I've read theories that people like others who look different to them, but...) that may be the reason why you have a certain "type".

Otherwise, I would say to look to your past relationships and try to pin point a certain person who you really felt a strong bond with and who resembles other who you now are attracted to.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

nubly said:


> nothing to fear said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


 :lol :lol I'd say I'm attracted to a mildly thick or very petite look.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

its funny how some of my tastes have changed a bit. I used to hate long hair on guys, now I love it (I think it started changing when i watched anime & almost every guy had long hair lol.) 

another thing I like now is big or busted noses. I actually find Adrian Brody really attractive!


another example of my tastes changing really quickly- I watch the show Moonlight but in the beginning I didn't think the lead actor (forgot his name now) was attractive at all. Well, this week will be the finale episode of the season & now I think the guy is totally hot!

One thing that hasn't changed much though is I still prefer dark haired guy to blondes.


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

For me, if I find myself liking the girl's personality she seems much more attractive. No particular look does it for me.


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a sucker for sweet-nice girls. Personality matters, but looks wouldn't hurt to go with that awesome personality =).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The girls that befriend me tend to be somewhat similar to me (kind of dorky and smart), but VERY extroverted (often with tons of friends). I'm not sure why the extroverts befriend me so much more, but actually...I do. It's probably just because I assume girls who might just be shy dislike me since they don't talk to me....So it takes extroverts to see that my company might be appreciated.


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

mechagirl said:


> One thing that hasn't changed much though is I still prefer dark haired guy to blondes.


I'm dark haired, wanna marry me and have kids? :kiss


----------



## queequag (May 4, 2008)

ardrum said:


> The girls that befriend me tend to be somewhat similar to me (kind of dorky and smart), but VERY extroverted (often with tons of friends). I'm not sure why the extroverts befriend me so much more, but actually...I do. It's probably just because I assume girls who might just be shy dislike me since they don't talk to me....So it takes extroverts to see that my company might be appreciated.


Ah-HAH! I knew it... this explains why I have few guy friends. I always suspected my shyness made guys assume I didn't like them.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I don't have a type at all. I think the male and female body is very beautiful in all aspects. I used to think I had a type when I was a young teenager, but then I would fall for someone who would be the opposite of that type! 

Personality is very important. This can make someone look attractive or unnattractive.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

I find the men in the original post to be quite attractive. Except for the clean shaven gentleman.. but that can be easily fixed by hiding his razor. 

From a purely straight perspective, of course. opcorn


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

Equisgurl said:


> Do you think were genetically programmed to be attracted to certain features.


Yes, I believe who you are physically attracted to has alot to do with genetics. some of the women in your family line were probably attracted to men with the same features.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I think that we are programmed to be attracted to a type of look. My mom hates me for this, but I am extremely attracted to the Middle Eastern/Sephardic Jewish/Persian looks, and I have blue eyes, fair skin, and blondish hair. I just get weak at the knees when I see this type of look. I love the strong features, black hair, dark skin, and other features of this type. Even though my mother doesn't approve, I cannot help what I am attracted to. Of course, a good sense of humor, the ability to make me feel good about myself, and a really sweet disposition counts even more than looks, but attraction is such an important part of a relationship.

Like the guy from Lost, I melt when I see him :mushy :mushy :mushy :


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I think anyone can be attracted to a gorgeous looking person, like those celebrities that were posted. Like Johnny Depp or Angelina Jolie... or Jenna Jameson  . Perfect looking people kind of annoy me though. It isn't fair lol. Still, a bad personality can make someone look physically unnattractive.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

venusfruit said:


> I think anyone can be attracted to a gorgeous looking person, like those celebrities that were posted. Like Johnny Depp or Angelina Jolie... or Jenna Jameson  . Perfect looking people kind of annoy me though. It isn't fair lol. Still, a bad personality can make someone look physically unnattractive.


In my opinion, there isn't ANY human being that is _perfect looking_. We all have our flaws and everyone's look different and are unique. Also, I believe that there is at least one other person in the world that think that YOU _are_ the most beautiful person in the world and the perfect one who will love you exactly for who you are.

You just have to find that person.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

BeautifulSorta said:


> venusfruit said:
> 
> 
> > I think anyone can be attracted to a gorgeous looking person, like those celebrities that were posted. Like Johnny Depp or Angelina Jolie... or Jenna Jameson  . Perfect looking people kind of annoy me though. It isn't fair lol. Still, a bad personality can make someone look physically unnattractive.
> ...


You're right, Emelie. One of my biggest problems is obsessing over my flaws. Sometimes, I think that my flaws are so bad that no one could find me 'beautiful' in any way. This is a very negative thought loop. I'll underestimate myself and overestimate others. I'll see other people as being 'perfect looking' and myself as 'flawed'. I'm trying to work through this.


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

queequag said:


> Ah-HAH! I knew it... this explains why I have few guy friends. I always suspected my shyness made guys assume I didn't like them.


I adore shy girls


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

Sadrosesarebeautiful-have you seen Sendhil Ramamurthy? 
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1963366912/nm0707983
Glas-who is the second guy in that picture? A model?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> queequag said:
> 
> 
> > Ah-HAH! I knew it... this explains why I have few guy friends. I always suspected my shyness made guys assume I didn't like them.
> ...


I am really shy around guys and haven't been asked out as a result because I just stay too reserved and don't really talk to guys. I hate this, but I guess I haven't come across a nice guy who likes shy girls yet.


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> I am really shy around guys and haven't been asked out as a result because I just stay too reserved and don't really talk to guys. I hate this, but I guess I haven't come across a nice guy who likes shy girls yet.


Unfortunately, you live thousands of miles away from me  The sad thing is that there is someone for everyone, but they don't get to meet each other. Sad


----------



## tiredofmyfear (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like we are attracted to the same looks in a guy. My husband is tall with brown hair and eyes and scruffy looking.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Argamemnon said:


> Unfortunately, you live thousands of miles away from me  The sad thing is that there is someone for everyone, but they don't get to meet each other. Sad


i think it's sad that so many shy people really want a shy partner, and they'll probably go really well with each other, but it's uncommon that they'll get in a relationship since they are both scared of initiating things.  i guess that's what's great about meeting people through here or other dating sites (although both still scared the **** out of me).


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

treksalot said:


> Sadrosesarebeautiful-have you seen Sendhil Ramamurthy?
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1963366912/nm0707983
> Glas-who is the second guy in that picture? A model?


yep, totally my type!!!! he's adorable....<3

perfect eastern look


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> Argamemnon said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, you live thousands of miles away from me  The sad thing is that there is someone for everyone, but they don't get to meet each other. Sad
> ...


I haven't done dating sites and don't think I will, unless I ever get desperate enough. They intimidate me. Yeah, I agree with you and Argamemnon, it's sad that a lot of people who would go really well together never have the opportunity to meet.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> SadRosesAreBeautiful said:
> 
> 
> > I am really shy around guys and haven't been asked out as a result because I just stay too reserved and don't really talk to guys. I hate this, but I guess I haven't come across a nice guy who likes shy girls yet.
> ...


I just noticed your name. I knew a Hakan who is from Turkey and learned a little Turkish from his wife. I don't know if that's where you're from, but your name just reminded me of them. They were some really nice people.


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> I just noticed your name. I knew a Hakan who is from Turkey and learned a little Turkish from his wife. I don't know if that's where you're from, but your name just reminded me of them. They were some really nice people.


Yes, I'm of Turkish origin. I live in Europe.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

It's weird, I have completely different standards for men and women(I'm bisexual btw). I like men with dark hair, light eyes, and pale to tan skin. On the other hand I like women with dark hair, dark skin, and dark brown eyes. But this isn't all that important, it's a slight preference really.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I definitely tend to like certain features on women...the perfect woman to me would have natural dark hair, avg. to above avg. height, slim and athletic, light eyes, limited or no make-up, and NOT a large chest.

Not that those features are that important, i.e. in a room full of all different women, those are the features that would get my attention first. Unfortunately even if I saw this woman I would probably not say anything to her.


----------



## queequag (May 4, 2008)

Physical features don't mean anything. They won't even stay the same, anyways.


----------



## butology (May 13, 2008)

I think the reason why you are attracted to these people is the semetric of thier faces.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

queequag said:


> Physical features don't mean anything. They won't even stay the same, anyways.


Good point!!


----------

